

I want to disrupt the auto parts industry, where do i start? - ceso

I had an idea of creating an auto parts price comparison site for warehouse distributors but after doing some research, i found too many sites all competing on price, and came to the conclusion that there is no value add there. So where do i start with the daunting task of finding a niche in the auto parts industry?
======
rickdale
My family used to own a used auto parts shop for over 20 years. Sold it about
a year ago. From what I know, almost 100% of the auto salvage places link into
the same database. So if you come looking for a part, I can get it for you. If
you call, come in x amount of days and I will have it, if its not already in
the yard. Works pretty well, but shipping can get expensive.

As for new parts, the database also allows you to order those, it works out
pretty well. There is also a very standard 30 day warranty on parts. I used to
mess with people and tell them to up their warranty like the rest of the
industry...

At any rate, I would learn some more stuff and then go for it. Definitely lots
of room for improvement IMHO. The only thing is there are a crap ton of parts.
And some of the compatibility can get confusing.

~~~
ceso
From what i understand paper catalogs are much more reliable to determine part
compatibility. what other areas do you see that needs improvement ?

------
gwillis13
Why a niche? Why not just set the professional standard for auto parts price
searching to include an array of all models old and new. It sounds daunting,
but can be done. Unless of course someone else has already done it.

Then your course of action would be to find statistical data on auto parts
that have a high volume of demand, and begin there.

~~~
ceso
Thanks for the input, will have to research more to see if this already
exists.

------
jonah
<http://octopart.com/> has been successful in the electronic parts arena.
Study writings about them to see if there are any things that would be
insightful.

